# Good Web Hosts?



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

Anybody got recommendations for good web hosts?
I've settled on a sweet domain name. 
I've got the cash in my paypal account. 
I'm ready to get my first ever non-free web host!


----------



## DickTees.net (Apr 5, 2005)

Bougie said:


> Anybody got recommendations for good web hosts?
> I've settled on a sweet domain name.
> I've got the cash in my paypal account.
> I'm ready to get my first ever non-free web host!


Was just researching this for a client of mine this morning.

godaddy.com seems to have about the lowest rates for url registration and hosting.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

right now im on intelnetics.com/ebay.htm . Im on it because its cheap, and so far so good, but I am nervious still, since my last web hosting company dissapeared off of the face of the earth one day. My sites were down for 2 days, and I lost alot of sales because of it. But again so far so good with intelnetics. For a domain godaddy is good, but in my opinion they dont offer the best hosting solutions for the best prices. They charge about average. For me, Im always looking for the best deal. Although, with godaddy, you are dealing with a well known company that will surely not dissapear, and has an 800 number I imagine.


----------



## tshirtworld (May 5, 2005)

I have a resellers account with hostgator.com for $25 a month so I can host all of my sites under 1 account. I use enom.com to register domains for $8 a year but you may need a special account for that.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm currently hosted with Dreamhost.

I went with them because quite a few other large sites I like did, and because of things like being able to host multiple domains, lots of bandwidth, etc. My girlfriend and I both have our separate domains hosted on the same account there, so that's a money saver.

People also recommended to me phpwebhosting.com - fast, cheap webhosting web host with php, mysql, php3, php4, php, Hosting Matters, Inc. - Virtual Web Hosting Plans, & cornerhost: Plan Comparison.

Hosting Matters and CornerHost can be good options if you want something as cheap as possible and don't need as many features.

I'd heard plenty of stories about hosts disappearing as jdr8271 experienced, so I wanted to go with a large host. As far as I know all four I mentioned are pretty stable, they've certainly all been around for _at least_ several years now.

If you haven't registered the domain yet: I register my domains at Planet Domain, but I know for a fact they're not the cheapest place to do it. They were easy, big and not much more expensive than the cheapest, so I went with them. As people said above godaddy.com is also a good option.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've heard good things about LunarPages (www.lunarpages.com) web hosting. Decently priced and good customer service.

If you want straight reliability and don't mind paying extra for the peace of mind of knowing your website will stay running, I highly recommend Pair (www.pair.com) web hosting. They've been in business for years (since like 1996 or something) and they have great support.

*thread note*: Please do not post any affiliate links when recommending a webhost (or any other service).

For domain registration, you can use just about anybody. Godaddy is cheap and reliable (for domain names). You may also want to look at getting your domain where
ever you end up hosting your website. Many places offer a "free" domain name registration when you host through them and prepay for a year.


----------



## bluefishtees (Aug 21, 2005)

We host 10 different sites with Blue Fish Hosting. They are very large and have been around forever. They start at $6.95 a month and offer everything you need. Very good customer service too!

Check our links section for more info on them. 

MOD EDIT: [no affiliate links please - or links to where your affiliate links are listed] Blue Fish Hosting can be found at bluefishhosting.com


----------



## smeshy123 (Jun 12, 2005)

alwayswebhosting.com - had a website with them for 3 years...the most AMAZING customer service you can ask for

ipowerweb.com - I've heard good things, the newspaper I work for just switched over to them...and I'm currently developing the site...good host soo far


----------



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

After lots of arduous research and thinking, I signed up with the MIGHTY MIGHTY HOSTGATOR!!! YAAAYYYY!!! It was $15 for domain name + $7.95 / month. I used the coupon code "jury" for $25 discount. The total was $73.40 for one year. At first I was gonna go with Dreamhost, but I felt like they were TOO cheap and I was uncomfortable with their highly aggressive sales and marketing gimmicks. I read on a VB message board that their MySQL servers get very slow at peak hours every evening. I also read some complaints about HostGAtor, but I felt that they generally were not serious and most of them were written by cranks who like to complain. I liked Hostgator's features and I liked their web site. I also took a look at Planet Datacenter, which is where their servers are located and I was very impressed. I think I'm going to be happy with HostGator.


----------



## angryred (Jul 12, 2005)

On this subject we've been experimenting with dotnetnuke and I've been trying to find reliable DNN host. Does anyone have any suggestions? At the moment we're hosted with a company (hey we're in the UK although I guess it doesn't matter) who were absolutely great for a while and then the site was intermittently offline. I'd welcome any recommendations.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Solmu said:


> I went with them because quite a few other large sites I like did, .


Lewis, how do you find out who hosts a sitE? Is it somewhere in the View--->Source? Thanks


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

You can do a whois search on a domain name to find out what its DNS settings are, but a lot of larger hosts are going with Domain Name Servers that are NOT their main domain name (like dns1.godaddy.com, etc), so you can't always tell for sure.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks Chani

the example that you gave - does that mean that it IS hosted by godaddy, or the other way around - you can't tell who the host is?


----------



## SomeSailor (Jun 29, 2007)

Annushka said:


> Lewis, how do you find out who hosts a sitE? Is it somewhere in the View--->Source? Thanks


Run a tracert from your computer to their site. Along the way you'll see their DNS servers. Those are registered with the hosting companies.

As an aside... I have 4 sites hosted through Web Hosting Services, Affordable & Reliable | Lunarpages.com and they're great folks. Focus on reliability and customer service. Those two things will be more helpful than anything in the long run.

I've been VERY happy with them over the last 6-7 years.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Annushka said:


> Lewis, how do you find out who hosts a sitE? Is it somewhere in the View--->Source? Thanks


Sometimes it'll be posted somewhere on the page (in the footer for example), but mostly I did what Chani said - a whois search to look at the DNS. It won't always lead you back, but sometimes it will.


----------



## SomeSailor (Jun 29, 2007)

Well... as an example:

You'd never really know who they're hosted by just from looking at a site, and in most cases it just doen't matter unless you're a HUGE site with lots of traffic.

Get the best value with good uptime and support and you'll be fine. 

Check out Lunarpages. I've had great luck with them and have recommended them to many people who also are now hosted with them. Good folks.


----------



## AndyC (Jul 20, 2007)

I would highly recommend Host Gator. I have been with them for a couple of years. For a domain name I would use GoDaddy. If you need any assistance please let me know, I am glad to help.


----------



## TheWill (Oct 4, 2006)

eleven2 Hosting | World-Class Hosting, Done Right! has always been great to me and they just updated their systems... worth a look


----------



## SkullMachine (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been with GoDaddy for a couple of years for a wide variety of services. They definitely make it convenient to one-stop-shop and their 24/7 customer support line is superb. Not to mention the fact that their prices are very competitive.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

FYI, I just signed up with Lunarpages as my webhost. I got the basic package, paid for a year at $7.95 per year and used a coupon code $28 off plus 2 free months. So I got 14 months for $68 ($4.86/mo). Sounds like a pretty good deal to me.

Coupon Code: *28offplus2*


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Ford, Chevy, Toyota, Honda? Everybody has a favorite. And unless things are really terrible they won't admit they made a bad choice.

Same with hosting. 99% of them out there are just fine. The current hardware is great and uptime is just about 100% anywhere you go.

Hosting is virtually a commodity, with over-capacity in both servers and phone lines. The company I buy my reseller hosting from has no bandwidth limits and encourages file sharing and image sharing. Seems like they just can't use up all they have. 

Not a big deal, but Rusty, you could have gotten it for $ 4.49 a month with me and I'd install a cart for you free. But, I don't show up worth a darn in Google. 
.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

peteVA said:


> Not a big deal, but Rusty, you could have gotten it for $ 4.49 a month with me and I'd install a cart for you free. But, I don't show up worth a darn in Google.
> .


FWIW, I wouldn't have chosen a host based on where a company shows up in Google. I chose it based on trusted recommendations from people on here. And I wouldn't have changed my decision to an "unknown host" (to me) in order to save .30 cents per month


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

I wouldn't either. In fact, virtually all of my clients come from forums where I am a known quantity, having been a member for a couple of years, not a newbie as I am here. 

I'll keep pluggin' along, helping folks out and maybe one day one of them will click my signature. That's not why I'm here and 5 bucks a month is not a biggie, either way, let alone 30 cents. 

To be honest, I usually spend a half-hour or so back and forth with my clients discussing carts and such and I probably lose money the first year, considering the time. But I'm here doing this anyhow. 

I only started doing it because I saw a need for newbies to have someone to help them get going, instead of just a link to their cpanel. About the same time I first answered this I gave another guy in another thread a link to my free How to ftp book, a link to a free ftp program and a link to my ftp support video. It seems hostgator (who he gave his donation to) couldn't bother.
.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

peteVA said:


> I wouldn't either. In fact, virtually all of my clients come from forums where I am a known quantity, having been a member for a couple of years, not a newbie as I am here.
> 
> I'll keep pluggin' along, helping folks out and maybe one day one of them will click my signature. That's not why I'm here and 5 bucks a month is not a biggie, either way, let alone 30 cents.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. That will definitely gain you some trust!


----------

